# MECA - Red River Sound-off Trail II - April 21, 2012



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

More information can be found here: Nik's Audio

April 21, 2012

5450 N FM 1417
Sherman Texas, 75092

Registration @ 10 AM
Cliniques @ 10:30 AM

Judging:
S&S @ 11 AM
SQL @ NOON
SPL @ 2 PM

Want to see how many of the DIYMA Folks I can get to go (4 hours away for me) so I can learn a thing or two


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

HUGE maybe for me... I really want to, and I think I can go. Just promise me some good competition, dont wanna be only car in modex.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Judge most likely will be Jeremy Clutts. If you run Focal, you are a shoe in (he is a former Focal rep)..just kidding, he is a good judge. He is consistent. Also, if he is judging, then make sure that your car is set up for a big man. He is a husky individual, much like myself. But he knows good sound.

It is possible that Mark Eldridge will be there for this show. He is a heavy hitter in the Oklahoma/Texas MECA scene and if it is a 2x, then it is possible he will be there.

The North Texas SPL Scene is pretty strong, and the show cars are mostly Donks. But, MECA makes some great shows. IMO, they are the closest thing to the original IASCA shows of the 90s. 

I will try and make this show. Not to compete, but to just hang out and see some long lost friends.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> Judge most likely will be Jeremy Clutts. If you run Focal, you are a shoe in (he is a former Focal rep)..just kidding, he is a good judge. He is consistent. Also, if he is judging, then make sure that your car is set up for a big man. He is a husky individual, much like myself. But he knows good sound.
> 
> It is possible that Mark Eldridge will be there for this show. He is a heavy hitter in the Oklahoma/Texas MECA scene and if it is a 2x, then it is possible he will be there.
> 
> ...


I just dont wanna be the only one in my class... But still be fun to hang out tho. We will see in a couple of days! How can you see if team MSE is going to show?


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

I will try to make it out... It will be my first real chance to compete... Anybody know what entry fee is?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I look forward to seeing you all out there! I will be there for sure!

@em_pleh - the fee's are on that link I posted above...


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok thanks dean... I found it... Don't know how I missed the link lol.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

I should be able to make this. I'm not a competitor, so, purely as a spectator.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

trebor said:


> I should be able to make this. I'm not a competitor, so, purely as a spectator.


More the merrier 

Hoping lots of DIYMA folks will make it out there!!


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

I plan to compete but need to get some rule clarification to see what class I'll be in.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

narvarr said:


> I plan to compete but need to get some rule clarification to see what class I'll be in.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Where are your speakers located?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> Where are your speakers located?


In my truck...

ok ok ok.. I will stop


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

DeanE10 said:


> In my truck...
> 
> ok ok ok.. I will stop


you too if you wanna share.. what class would you be in? I think i will be in MODEX due to having a rane rpm88.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Really not sure, I think I will end up in the SQ Street Class. Not enough Mods to go MODEX... My Sub is in front of the 'B' Pillar though...


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

and what is a "Rane RPM88" ?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

DeanE10 said:


> and what is a "Rane RPM88" ?


It is a pro audio processor that have been modified for 12v use. I did not cut any metals to put me in MODEX, but having the rane bumps me up to MODEX instead of modified.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Where are your speakers located?


All factory locations except a pair of tweeters I added to the A-pillars. My factory door speakers were 5x7's and I had to cut a little sheetmetal ( less than 1/2") to get the L6's to fit. I'm guessing that would put me in modified street class since they are not the same size as OEM?

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yep, sounds like you will be in the same class I am in then


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

depends on the processing as well?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

All of my equipment is in my signature with the exception of the DRC-SL Controller I just bought from DAT yesterday


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

If I can get the cash together I am gonna compete... This is my first attempt at competing so I'm an amateur but I've been told that since I work in the 12v industry I have to compete in expert class. So I am gonna compete against experienced competitors.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

trebor said:


> I should be able to make this. I'm not a competitor, so, purely as a spectator.


Robert, you can ride with me if you are up for it.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

DeanE10 said:


> Really not sure, I think I will end up in the SQ Street Class. Not enough Mods to go MODEX... My Sub is in front of the 'B' Pillar though...


Possibly going to be Modex then. They kinda frown on the bass forward the b-pillar for such things. This is a call for the Head Judge to decide which class you will be in. If you are driving a pickup truck, you have a better chance of going to a lower class than an SUV if you have a sub forward of the B pillar.

Modified...not quite modex. So I think you are set there.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

em_pleh said:


> If I can get the cash together I am gonna compete... This is my first attempt at competing so I'm an amateur but* I've been told that since I work in the 12v industry I have to compete in expert class.* So I am gonna compete against experienced competitors.




That was in USACi, in MECA, let me check the rules. I think you will be in Extreme but I will double check for you.




> *Master*A Master Class Competitor is anyone who works for a 12-Volt Manufacturer in any way. Any vehicle that is regarded as a “factory
> demo vehicle” or owned by a manufacturer belongs in this class. Anyone who believes that they have the experience and abilities to
> compete in the Master class may do so. This is an expert class that gives Competitors and vehicles that have an “unfair” advantage
> over other Competitors the opportunity to be part of MECA.
> Trophies may or may not be awarded, depending on the sponsor or event status.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

SQ Stang said:


> Robert, you can ride with me if you are up for it.


I appreciate the offer Joe, I'd love to check out your new ride but I'm going to use the drive there as an opportunity to get some listening and evaluation time in on my setup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Joe thanks for the info. I wish there was a class for beginners like me but I guess it is what it is. Let's see how I do on my first try... Providing I can make it there lol


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Ok, so who is for sure going, 100%?

1. Chad (95%)


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

em_pleh said:


> Joe thanks for the info. I wish there was a class for beginners like me but I guess it is what it is. Let's see how I do on my first try... Providing I can make it there lol


What manufacter do you work for? I think the rules says if you work for a manufacture and you are builidng a demo vehicle? if you are an installer but you are not representing the shop you are independent?


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

I work in the industry but not sponsored by anybody... I purchased my own equipment and did my own install and tune... I'm not backed by my company by any means.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

em_pleh said:


> I work in the industry but not sponsored by anybody... I purchased my own equipment and did my own install and tune... I'm not backed by my company by any means.


Maybe you wont be in Xtreme then.


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't think I can since I work for a manufacturer. I want to start low since I have no competition experience and go against other amateurs. Sadly I think I have no choice all because of where I work. But I do understand the reasoning behind the rule


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I too, have never competeted.... this will be the first... hoepfully the beginning of more to come! I hear the Judge is an AWESOME judge. 

If anything, take it as a learning experience to further improve this quest for perfection.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Ok.. im about 99.9% now, noone else is certain?


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

I want to be there... It's gonna depend on money at this point


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

em_pleh said:


> I want to be there... It's gonna depend on money at this point


Just do it!! hehe If anything just come and hang out... There is a couple of dallas guys that are gonna go.. one a fellow teamate of mine..


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

I'll be there for sure.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I am 95% sure I will be there. the ONLY thing that will stop me is work... and I think I am safe there


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

SQ Stang said:


> Possibly going to be Modex then. They kinda frown on the bass forward the b-pillar for such things. This is a call for the Head Judge to decide which class you will be in. If you are driving a pickup truck, you have a better chance of going to a lower class than an SUV if you have a sub forward of the B pillar.
> 
> Modified...not quite modex. So I think you are set there.


Noooo... Not Modex....  I don't wanna compete against you guys... I will get a serious beating! :worried:

Since I am in a truck, and using a factory seat location (middle console), I should still be safe? The port is in the back!

I think I remember Steve telling me I would be Modified Street if that sounds right?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

DeanE10 said:


> I am 95% sure I will be there. the ONLY thing that will stop me is work... and I think I am safe there


You got us all hyped up for the event, how can you not show? hehe should be 99.9%

So will you be coming in the night before? I saw on the flyer that registration is at 10 am and SQ judging is at 1030?


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

DeanE10 said:


> Noooo... Not Modex....  I don't wanna compete against you guys... I will get a serious beating! :worried:
> 
> Since I am in a truck, and using a factory seat location (middle console), I should still be safe? The port is in the back!
> 
> I think I remember Steve telling me I would be Modified Street if that sounds right?


SQ Stang is right. The sub must be behind the B Pillar unless it came from the factory ahead of the B Pillar. Competing in a truck isn't so bad. I did ok last year in my Dodge Ram Quad Cab.

I won't be able to make it due to a mandatory staff meeting that weekend in Dallas. The ENTIRE company is coming in from all over the country for this meeting. I know of a few hobbling on one leg within the company and this could be interesting.

Chuck


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Modified Class allows you to have a front mounted sub in front of the Bpillars, so long as it is not cut into the floor or dash

Any use of a Pro/Home audio or other piece that has to be converted to 12v automatically moves someone into Modex

working at a 12v shop or otherwise, does not automatically put you in Master Class.
Master is meant for factory demo vehicles or those that want to elect compete as Master


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> Modified Class allows you to have a front mounted sub in front of the Bpillars, so long as it is not cut into the floor or dash


Thanks for the verification Mic.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> You got us all hyped up for the event, how can you not show? hehe should be 99.9%
> 
> So will you be coming in the night before? I saw on the flyer that registration is at 10 am and SQ judging is at 1030?


Bump to 99.5% 

Well, Either I come up the night before... Or I leave my house @ 4AM which will put me there by 9:30... I will talk it over with the boss and see what she wants to do 

More than likely it will be the night before.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> Ok, so who is for sure going, 100%?
> 
> 1. Chad (95%)


1. Chad (95%)
2. Dean (99.5%)


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

DeanE10 said:


> 1. Chad (95%)
> 2. Dean (99.5%)


1. Chad (99.9%)
2. Dean (99.5%)
3. Joe Wallis (99.9%)
4. Navarr (for sure)


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Mic10is... Since I work for a manufacturer... Do I have to prove I am not sponsored by the company? And how exactly do I do that... I have proof I purchased everything and did my own install. That being said... I have kicks and a proccessor so what class would I be in? And keep in mind that I am a true amateur. 

Also.. It looks like I will be there... About 99% sure I will


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

em_pleh said:


> Mic10is... Since I work for a manufacturer... Do I have to prove I am not sponsored by the company? And how exactly do I do that... I have proof I purchased everything and did my own install. That being said... I have kicks and a proccessor so what class would I be in? And keep in mind that I am a true amateur.
> 
> Also.. It looks like I will be there... About 99% sure I will


who do you work for?

Idea behind the rule in Master is to prohibit manufacturer Demo vehicles from competing in "lower" classes

what kind of Processor? converted pro/home piece automatically puts you in Modex, no questions about it. you can have all factory locations but if you have a converted processor, you are modex.

How are the Kicks installed? cut any metal? Pods? flushed into kick panel?
are Kicks an aftermarket install or factory replacement?
What size drivers?

Modified Street allows up to a 6.5" midrange but they are meant to be Pods (think Qform), no metal in kick panels can be cut or anywhere for that matter.

Modified allows kick panels, but again, cannot cut metal to flush into kick panels and cannot add speakers to any area where a speaker did not exist.


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

I work for digital designs. My proccessor is an alpine h700. My kicks are pods and hold 8s. No metal is cut anywhere in the car. 

This is my car not a company demo car. They had nothing to do with my car and have no interest in sq.

I don't mind being in masters if I have no choice Even tho I am an amateur.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

em_pleh said:


> I work for digital designs. My proccessor is an alpine h700. My kicks are pods and hold 8s. No metal is cut anywhere in the car.
> 
> This is my car not a company demo car. They had nothing to do with my car and have no interest in sq.
> 
> I don't mind being in masters if I have no choice Even tho I am an amateur.


minimum class would be Modified IMO

I would email Steve Stern and explain in detail that you do work for DD, but this is your personal car. using off the shelf equipment, what you have done and havent done etc...
Decision is ultimately his. 
I only say this bc the 1st line of Master Class definition is anyone who works for a 12v manufacturer.
so by definition, even the mail clerk would be master


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok I just spoke with someone and got confirmation I will be in masters. That's fine. I will just see what the judge thinks and take notes and improve from there... This will all be a lesson to be learned and applied.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

em_pleh said:


> Ok I just spoke with someone and got confirmation I will be in masters. That's fine. I will just see what the judge thinks and take notes and improve from there... This will all be a lesson to be learned and applied.


If you spoke to Steve Stern, then its final. if not then talk to Mr Stern himself 1st


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Well changing class doesn't change my scores... It just changes the level of competition I will be against. Besides I gotta start somewhere right lol. So I'll just in masters and learn all I can from judges and other competitors. Hopefully I can learn a lot and build an amazing car


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

em_pleh said:


> Well changing class doesn't change my scores... It just changes the level of competition I will be against. Besides I gotta start somewhere right lol. So I'll just in masters and learn all I can from judges and other competitors. Hopefully I can learn a lot and build an amazing car


caveat is, once you compete in Master you cannot compete in another class.

It would be advantageous to call Steve Stern and get final clarification.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

em_pleh said:


> Ok I just spoke with someone and got confirmation I will be in masters. That's fine. I will just see what the judge thinks and take notes and improve from there... This will all be a lesson to be learned and applied.


I feel there has to be an exception to the rule somewhere. It does not seem fair to me. Factory demo cars, recieving money or so, ok... but this is just ur daily driver.


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

It's all good... I love a good challenge lol


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

em_pleh said:


> It's all good... I love a good challenge lol


well, honestly, i feel that if you enter masters at most shows you go to will have less cars to compete against. The lower classes have more cars, more competition more fun I feel.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> well, honestly, i feel that if you enter masters at most shows you go to will have less cars to compete against. The lower classes have more cars, more competition more fun I feel.


Correct, Unless Mark Elderidge shows up, or Chris Pate randomly decides to do MECA, the odds of seeing a Master vehicle at a show are pretty slim.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> Correct, Unless Mark Elderidge shows up, or Chris Pate randomly decides to do MECA, the odds of seeing a Master vehicle at a show are pretty slim.


Hey Mic, any advice for us first timers?

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

narvarr said:


> Hey Mic, any advice for us first timers?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


listen to other cars. be open minded and open to criticism. have fun.
enjoy the company of others who are just as passionate about autosound as you are, bc we are a weird group of people


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> listen to other cars. be open minded and open to criticism. have fun.
> enjoy the company of others who are just as passionate about autosound as you are, bc we are a weird group of people


:laugh: weird group?


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

We are not weird!!! We are normal... Everyone else is weird!!! Lol


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

By the way... The flyer says cliques at 1030... What does that mean?


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

That provides you with the option of having a judge preview your setup and recommend any changes that he feels might be helpful. It's generally for new competitors or people who are thinking of competing to get general feedback on their system. It isn't scored, just an opportunity for initial feedback. 

I'd recommend it if the judge isn't running around like a nut trying to set up.


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok so it's like a test run!


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Yes, that  I agree with Mic - see if you can get Stern to 'waive' your manufacturer association. Maybe for the first season as a rookie? I don't know...couldn't hurt to try.

You get that download?


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

I'll try to reach stern and ask him but I'm fine with being put in masters class if he says no. Honestly I just want to compete and learn to be better


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok I just spoke with stern... I will be in masters.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Knock 'em dead!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

@Highly - You going to be there too?


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

DeanE10 said:


> @Highly - You going to be there too?


Nope. Not going to be able to make it. I'm sitting this season out from the lanes and have other commitments that weekend.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

highly said:


> That provides you with the option of having a judge preview your setup and recommend any changes that he feels might be helpful. It's generally for new competitors or people who are thinking of competing to get general feedback on their system. It isn't scored, just an opportunity for initial feedback.
> 
> I'd recommend it if the judge isn't running around like a nut trying to set up.


I may have to take advantage of that. It's been a while since I've heard a full blown SQ setup (1997).


Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

narvarr said:


> I may have to take advantage of that. It's been a while since I've heard a full blown SQ setup (1997).
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Define full blown sq setup.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Define full blown sq setup.


Vehicles scoring in the high 80's up through the 90's.

Chuck


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok, I haven't heard from Mark E. So I don't know if he is going to be there. I will email him and see what is up also.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Define full blown sq setup.


Sony sponsored vehicle running all Sony MobileES gear at the USAC regionals.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

narvarr said:


> Sony sponsored vehicle running all Sony MobileES gear at the USAC regionals.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


How did it sound?


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> How did it sound?


Sounded amazing! Stage was out on the hood of the car & centered...and I was sitting in the passengers seat!

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

narvarr said:


> Sounded amazing! Stage was out on the hood of the car & centered...and I was sitting in the passengers seat!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Thats awesome, sounds like a 1997 old school car, when people used to do 2seat lots. 

weekend is over, and i dont know about you guys, im getting pretty stoked about meeting some new fellow audiophiles, seeing some old ones, and listening to some systems!!!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I will definitely be there


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

I think my percentage of possibility is now 100% that I will be there


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok... good news and bad news....

Good news - I will be there
Bad news - I have a dead DC350.2 and not sure if the replacement will be here by Friday or not so I may not be able to compete... 

I guess I could just wire up the whole front end but it took so long to tune....

Sad times...
-Dean


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

DeanE10 said:


> Ok... good news and bad news....
> 
> Good news - I will be there
> Bad news - I have a dead DC350.2 and not sure if the replacement will be here by Friday or not so I may not be able to compete...
> ...


Dang, I was looking forward to checking out the truck.. build looks awesome!


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

The truck will be there as it is my daily driver, I just may not compete yet unless I get the replacement amp in time. I will call Ray in the morning to see if they will cross ship since this one is DOA. If he will, it should show up here on Friday and I can put it in before leaving here.

The alternative to that is to just go back to how I had it tuned before getting this amp in the first place with the Focals by them selves. That is how it is tuned now anyway... Just real bad staging without the dash speakers in play...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Some sound is better than no sound.. thats how i see it.. hehe


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I wonder what time does it end?


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

DeanE10 said:


> Ok... good news and bad news....
> 
> Good news - I will be there
> Bad news - I have a dead DC350.2 and not sure if the replacement will be here by Friday or not so I may not be able to compete...
> ...


Hope you can get your amp in time. I would love to hear your setup.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> I wonder what time does it end?



Usually 'when the judge is done judging'. Awards are usually handed out between 4:30 and 6 in the afternoon. One judge, however many cars there are for SQ... plus SPL, driveby, and car show cars (usually a handful of donks and maybe a lowrider or two). It takes some time. Tell the Sic Wit It crew that "Just Todd" says hey!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

DeanE10 said:


> The truck will be there as it is my daily driver, I just may not compete yet unless I get the replacement amp in time. I will call Ray in the morning to see if they will cross ship since this one is DOA. If he will, it should show up here on Friday and I can put it in before leaving here.
> 
> The alternative to that is to just go back to how I had it tuned before getting this amp in the first place with the Focals by them selves. That is how it is tuned now anyway... Just real bad staging without the dash speakers in play...


I will bring both my Focal Solid amps in case anyone needs one in an emergency. You never know, they could provide decent sound for you in a pinch.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

highly said:


> Usually 'when the judge is done judging'. Awards are usually handed out between 4:30 and 6 in the afternoon. One judge, however many cars there are for SQ... plus SPL, driveby, and car show cars (usually a handful of donks and maybe a lowrider or two). It takes some time. Tell the Sic Wit It crew that "Just Todd" says hey!


I know those guys! I will let them know Todd!


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

SQ Stang said:


> I know those guys! I will let them know Todd!


Don't you mean "Just Todd"? LOL.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

It was a 'thing' when, at a show judged by Woody (David Woods), he tried quite unsuccessfully to pronounce my name. "Todd Li... Lah... Lee... oh, just 'Todd'. You know who you are!". From that point forward every time I was called up at awards, the Sic Wit It crew all, in unison, whooped "Just Toooooooood!". I am pretty sure none of them know my last name, but say 'just Todd' and they know exactly who you are talking about


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

highly said:


> It was a 'thing' when, at a show judged by Woody (David Woods), he tried quite unsuccessfully to pronounce my name. "Todd Li... Lah... Lee... oh, just 'Todd'. You know who you are!". From that point forward every time I was called up at awards, the Sic Wit It crew all, in unison, whooped "Just Toooooooood!". I am pretty sure none of them know my last name, but say 'just Todd' and they know exactly who you are talking about


Thanks for the clarification... LOL I was pretty curious...


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Todd who?

Chuck


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Everyone get their cars dialed in.. Do the last fine tuning..


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I want to compete in the stock category, but, my radio doesn't eject. shame


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Something I can help with on that?


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

highly said:


> Something I can help with on that?


Possibly if you have some time on Friday night. I am heading out in the morning on Saturday for the show.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Everyone get their cars dialed in.. Do the last fine tuning..


Just finished some last minute odds and ends and a sub amp swap. Hope I can get it dialed back in before Saturday. I'm not really expecting to win anything with my low powered system, just hoping to get some good feedback and pointers.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

narvarr said:


> Just finished some last minute odds and ends and a sub amp swap. Hope I can get it dialed back in before Saturday. I'm not really expecting to win anything with my low powered system, just hoping to get some good feedback and pointers.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


The funnest part is to get to hang out wit some fellow audiophiles.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

narvarr said:


> Just finished some last minute odds and ends and a sub amp swap. Hope I can get it dialed back in before Saturday. I'm not really expecting to win anything with my low powered system, just hoping to get some good feedback and pointers.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


I am a MECA SQ judge, and I would be happy to listen to your system, and give some pointers on what to do to tighten up your system if you want. I will be the big guy with the Red Audi.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

SQ Stang said:


> I am a MECA SQ judge, and I would be happy to listen to your system, and give some pointers on what to do to tighten up your system if you want. I will be the big guy with the Red Audi.


I'll be sure to find you. I'll be driving a silver Mazda Tribute. Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Well I'm gonna do some cleaning on the car... The system sounds pretty good now thanks to some extra ears. Hopefully I can do pretty well tomorrow.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Im locked, loaded and ready to roll!! Car is detailed, fully tuned... Just waiting for the damn storm to pass so i can head out! Hope to meet everyone tomorrow!!!


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey southsyde... I'll be in a blacked out ford focus... Feel free to say hi


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Im in a carbon silver acura RL.. im sure we will meet see each other.. listen to each others cars..


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Sounds good... I'm looking forward to meeting new people and learning something


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Pleasure meeting you guys today.. 

Navarr - you had a greatt sounding car, you should be very proud.. i think with some tweaking, some ta, and level matching your car has potential to be much better.. its not at its limits yet!

Em_pleh - your 8s in the kicks shocked the hell out of me.. It played the midrange frequencies really nice.. up to 4k you said... If you could fix your staging isssue your car also has great potential to be better...

Trebor - you made me think twice about horns, although the staging was all over the place, the tonality of them is real good. Not honky at all, sounded really smooth and detailed especially with the emma track. Now lets tidy up the install, and lets meet up again, I wanna hear it in its entirity.. 

Joe - as always, it was a pleasure hanging out and talking stereo with you... Im already craving the catfish!! you were right, it was friggin awesome!!! Until we meet again my friend...

Overall, it was fun today and heard some good cars.. 

Dean, you sellout! LOL


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Seriously Dean! You even started the thread! 
I had a blast!

Navarr, I concur with what Chad said. That Tribute is very nice sounding and I believe with a bit of tweaking, and the new speakers we talked about, I think you will be set! Then to introduce you to Scott Buwalda...

Ben (Em_Pleh)...I was very happy to sit and listen to your system! For an ALL Digital Designs vehicle, it is truly a SQ car to be reckoned with. Stage was narrow, and not real deep, but the car is very well sorted out to begin with. I think with some more tuning, you could be one to watch!

Trebor (Robert), I didn't get to hear your car, but I know how it sounds already. As always, a true pleasure seeing you brother!

Chad (SouthSyde), awesome time my friend. We HAVE to do this one more time. Maybe if we can get Steve Head to make the trip, we can all get together to talk cars, audio and eat some good catfish in the Houston area. Be extra careful on the trip back my friend. Had a great time, your car...MAN what a car...sounded excellent. Should have scored alot higher, but with a newbie judge, it comes with the territory. With a seasoned judge, your car is right up there with some of the studs in Modex. I think you will continue to excel in the audio arena!

Overall guys, it was a pleasure. This is why I am in car audio. The camaraderie and the overall attitude is what makes this hobby so much fun. Even for an old fart like me.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> Dean, you sellout! LOL





SQ Stang said:


> Seriously Dean! You even started the thread!



I know... I know... Imma LewZer!! 

Last minute Friday issues killed everything. First, I was home sick all day, then, my lady had a wedding she had to work today (Saturday till 2PM) and lastly, my amp never showed up.... No way I was going to be able to make it...

Really sorry guys... I will not miss the next one, no matter what!


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

I would like to say that I had a really good time. Got to hear some great sounding cars and learned a few things. Aside from looking like a lobster at the end of the day, it was a blast. Met some new people and look forward to meeting up with them again in the future to see how we each progressed with our systems.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

I must say that I had a blast! Some verry good sounding rides and hope to do it again at next months show. 

Chad, your Acura was outstanding! Great job with the sound as well as the install. This was my first time hearing Dynaudio and I am verry impressed. 

Brian, as Chad stated earlier, those 8's in a 2-way setup are mind blowing! Paired with the IB subs, they really blend verry well. 

Joe, thanks for the pointers and hopefully, I can get issues with the mid range ironed out before the next competition. Jeremy pointed out the exact same thing you did when he listened to it after the show. He also pointed out how much the judges height affects what is heard. In my truck his head was about 2" from hitting my headliner and threw my center image off the the right by 6". When he slouched down in the seat to match my ear height, imaging has dead center under the mirror. Something to keep in mind for the next outing.

Robert, even though your XB wasn't ready, it still sounded nice. Your IB sub in the floor was got the gears turning in my head now...

For all of you who listened to my system, what do you think of my low power (225 total system watts) setup?

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## em_pleh (Nov 19, 2010)

Narvarr... For only 225watts total it was a very nice system. I liked it anyways lol. I hope you can make it to our g2g next Saturday here in Oklahoma. 
Btw my name is Ben lol


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

em_pleh said:


> Narvarr... For only 225watts total it was a very nice system. I liked it anyways lol. I hope you can make it to our g2g next Saturday here in Oklahoma.
> Btw my name is Ben lol


 sorry bout that man. Not sure how I managed to mix up your name. Robert PM'ed me a link for next weekend so I'm good to go there. I think the Sic Wit It crew plan on coming as well so it should be a good turnout.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Congrats Southsyde! Sorry i was unable to make this one Joe, but I'm having catfish thoughts now  Glad you were impressed with my son's first showing! I am too very proud...I wanna parade him around and show him off 

Go Team!!!!


----------

